# Flywheel key shearing!



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

Got a 2005 brute 750 10.5-1 pistons, mild cams, full hmf and kn filter. Had the woodruff key shear in half a month ago or so. Replaced it and all chains while was in there. Three rides later it does same thing. Flywheel bolt was tight when pulled it. This time I put the impact on it and really tightened the sh'' out of it. Maybe will hold this time. Anyone else had this problem and is there a fix?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

How about using a torque wrench and taking it to the required spec? If memory serves, it like 94ftlbs. Many impacts won't do that and those that will usually go way over.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

Could be bad fly wheel if it does once it will most time do it again and needs replacing


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like the timing is a bit off to me . But like he said Impacts are not the best option you could havr partially sheared it installing it with a Impact


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Out of curiosity, did you delete the pull start.


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

Same thing happened to me, after rebuild, I took it to dealer and used their impact and all is good.


----------



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

I think the internals to the pull start are still in there. Just cut cord and siliconed it up. 

And yea maybe a torque wrench would have been best. The impact I am using is one of the ones that go way over.


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

The key is only for alignment. The reason you shear the key is because the bevel of the crank and the bevel of the flywheel are not clean and dry. You need to clean both areas with carb or brake clean, wipe both area dry, reassemble and torque to spec. The interference of the bevel is what holds it in place.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

We used to be able to get offset keys to advance the timing. The bevel is to keep the flywheel from being pushed back to far causing it to impact the lower cases.


----------

